# Short Juice Reviews



## capetocuba (26/7/15)

So had a chat with @Rob Fisher this morning and he kakked me out for not doing juice reviews  I don't do them cos I don't go the long intricate way, just short and sweet. We also "cleared up" a few things . That he can talk about 

So Rob here goes on Brewell Vapory Brew #88 Jasmine Milk Tea described on site as "A Milk tea with a light creamy sweetness along with a mellow jasmine tea flavor, also call Green Milk Tea."

Well its one of those I have tasted in last 6 months that I said *WOW* many times. Just wish I had more.

I get so much milk and get a mild jasmine on the inhale and believe or not some smattering of Turkish delight on the exhale. Definately an ADV and will be getting more

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/7/15)

Good one @capetocuba! Now I don't have to fly to CT and hurt you... well I do but that's another story... 

This is just the short review that I need because I'm battling to find those non Menthol Ice juices to add to my repertoire! Will try this one because it sound like it has major potential!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/7/15)

Making a thread for those of us who don't long reviews but just want to pop in and say Wow! Check this juice out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (26/7/15)

Nice review Duncs

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (26/7/15)

capetocuba said:


> So had a chat with @Rob Fisher this morning and he kakked me out for not doing juice reviews  I don't do them cos I don't go the long intricate way, just short and sweet. We also "cleared up" a few things . That he can talk about
> 
> So Rob here goes on Brewell Vapory Brew #88 Jasmine Milk Tea described on site as "A Milk tea with a light creamy sweetness along with a mellow jasmine tea flavor, also call Green Milk Tea."
> 
> ...



Great Review man 

If you like the Jasmine Tea milky type vape then defiantly look into getting some "Jazzy Boba". It won one of the best juices at Vape Summit and i really like it also and will also give this a try if i can find it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/7/15)

You guys are making me search the internet... @Paulie are either of these two for me?


----------



## Paulie (26/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> You guys are making me search the internet... @Paulie are either of these two for me?



If you like Jasmin Tea then yes!!


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/7/15)

Paulie said:


> If you like Jasmin Tea then yes!!



I do drink it occasionally and I must say the idea of a Jasmine Tea vape does sound appealing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (27/7/15)

Theead moved to General ELiquid talk - for short reviews and insights on various juices from multiple manufacturers


----------

